# good night time fishing spots near pensacola? ??



## ivan717 (Feb 14, 2015)

Trying to go night time fishing now all I caught today was bunch of pin fish?? Any ideas please??


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Read the post above your post...


----------



## ivan717 (Feb 14, 2015)

Nit understanding where???


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

3 mile bridge for bull reds


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

ivan717 said:


> Nit understanding where???


Here's what he was talking about man: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/2-14-[-bull-skah-teers-pt-i]-490674/

That's my report from last night.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

3MB, Sikes, and Garcon

Bar none the best places as far as consistency


----------



## SmallTime (Feb 9, 2015)

There are no spots to fish in Pensacola, especially at night.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

3MB anchor under the lights. Use those pins for bait..


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

You can anchor up & use pins or whatever bait you want, but if you want to catch a lot more reds (& larger ones), artificials are the way to go! Work the bridge until you find the fish. They're easy to see if they're within the first 3' of the surface in the lights too, so be ready to throw out in front of the ones you see cruising the light strip.


----------



## ivan717 (Feb 14, 2015)

Unfortunately not on a boat haha posted in wrong forum but I'll be giving her a try off the pier it's self. Now I'm just trYing to find a ride over their from base


----------



## ivan717 (Feb 14, 2015)

Appreciate all the help guys


----------

